# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة عبارة: المؤمن قد يزني وقد يسرق وقد يقتل، ولا يكذب؟

## ولد الحجاز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ما صحة هذه الجمله هل هو حديث وان كان حديثا من اخرجه وما صحته

(( المؤمن قد يزني وقد يسرق وقد يقتل ولا يكذب )) 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طالبة فقه

خبر المجهول عند المحدثين ضعيف مادام انه لم تثبت عدالة قائله ولا ناقله
والله اعلم

----------


## أشجعي

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=89957
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30549
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96887
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=129574
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=237357

----------


## أشجعي

مسخرة:
المؤمن لا يكذب!! ومع ذلك يكذبون على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## ولد الحجاز

احسن الله ابي كلام مختصر هل هو حديث واذا حديث صحيح ام لا 

وجزاكم اله خيرا

----------


## طالبة فقه

ضعيف

----------


## أشجعي

> أحسن الله إليكم, أريدُ كلاماً مختصراً, 
> هل هو حديث صحيح أم ضعيف؟ 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


راجع الروابط لتعرف..

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

حديث: يا رسول الله هل يزني المؤمن ، قال: قد يكون ذلك ، قال: هل يسرق المؤمن ، قال: قد يكون ذلك ، قال: هل يكذب المؤمن قال: لا إنما يفتري الكذب الذين لا يؤمنون.

أخرجه ابن جرير الطبري في تهذيب الآثار/244ـ3-135/ وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق /6-272/ وابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب الصمت /474/ ومحمد بن أبي بكر القرشي في مكارم الأخلاق/140/ والخطيب البغدادي في تاريخه /6-272/ كلهم من طرق يعلى بن الأشدق حدثنا عبد الله بن جراد.

قال الذهبي في ميزان الاعتدال /4ـ71/ وابن حجر في لسان الميزان
/3-266/ عبد الله بن جراد مجهول لا يصح خبره لأنه من رواية يعلى بن الأشدق الكذاب ، وقال أبو حاتم لا يعرف ولا يصح خبره.

وكذّبَ الهيثميُ يعلي بن الأشدق في مجمع الزوائد /3-209/ .

وفي الجرح والتعديل /9-302/ سئل أبو زرعة عن يعلى بن الأشدق فقال: هو عندي لا يصدق ليس بشيء

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاك الله الجنة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

احسن الله اليكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

